

Anyone acquainted with the MIT Enterprise Forum? - dfranke

The Cambridge chapter labels all of its networking events as "members only" and membership starts at $75/year.  Expecting people to pay for the privilege of meeting each other seems like a yellow flag, but if the forum actually attracts smart people then it's worth the price.  Has anyone here been to any of their meetings?  What's your opinion of them?
======
epi0Bauqu
My experience is a few years old, but it probably hasn't changed much. It
really depends what you are looking for. The enterprise forum in general is
more on the business side than the hacker side, in my experience. I never
really made any great connections there, but that may just be me being too
introverted. Note that there is also the free e-club
(<http://web.mit.edu/e-club/>) and the free 100K competition
(<http://www.mit100k.org/>) at MIT.

~~~
dfranke
Thanks for the link to the e-club. That smells a lot better to me.

